# Painting piping and manifold



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ive noticed some of you have painted ur turbo manifolds and or intercooler piping and what not... just wonderin.. what you used to paint it and how you did it.. im not a fan of the chromey looking piping and definately don't want that nasty color the manifold turns after being used. im anal and id like to keep to my blue/black color scheme.. so just wondering how some of you accomplished this task...thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the only "paint" that can last through the heat that gets to the manifold is jet-hoat coating. you have to get this done. its not something you can do at home. places like protech can have it done for you for about $75-$100.

as far as intercooler piping, i used just regular old krylon style paint. the pipes get hot, but not enough to make the paint bubble or come off.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

No paint here. Powder on the piping and ceramic coating on the manifold.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I used the POR-20 high temp manifold paint on my turbo exhaust manifold. It is supposed to be good for temps up to 1400°... it held up pretty well for a while, but the New England winter took its toll and it developed rust spots all over. Besides I think the surface temps of that manifold go beyond 1400 (I have seen it glow red at night) If it wasnt such a pita to remove, I would remove it, have it sand blasted again and then get it ceramic coated. That would also help with the underhood temperature.

For my intercooler I hit it with a light coat of barb-b-q black for that stealth look... You cant even tell its ther.

-dave


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

dave, was your mani cast or stainless?

im getting close to go-time (engine reassembling and getting ready to install)
think i want to get my snazzy stainless equal-length manifold coated.... 

but i am going to be going to a bigger turbo within 9 months, and id need a new manifold anyway then (going from a T28 to a t3 flanged externally wastegated GT turbo... jsut havnt done all the math to find wich one yet)

or will an internally wastegated t3 flanged turbo fit on a t2 mani.... hmm.... maybe just a new flange will fix my problem... but i probably want an external.... as im going to try and boost 2 a sustained 2 bar. ... hmm... 

*bad* stop thread hijacking... must start new... thread....



dave_f said:


> I used the POR-20 high temp manifold paint on my turbo exhaust manifold. It is supposed to be good for temps up to 1400°... it held up pretty well for a while, but the New England winter took its toll and it developed rust spots all over. Besides I think the surface temps of that manifold go beyond 1400 (I have seen it glow red at night) If it wasnt such a pita to remove, I would remove it, have it sand blasted again and then get it ceramic coated. That would also help with the underhood temperature.
> 
> For my intercooler I hit it with a light coat of barb-b-q black for that stealth look... You cant even tell its ther.
> 
> -dave


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

My manifold is mild steel. I was the first time I ever attempted a manifold... if I had to do it over again I would have chosen stainless. Its been on the car now for just about three years now, without a problem (I have seen it glow red on several ocasions)
I want to get it coated to help reduce some of the underhood temperatures. Also the road salt and New England winters have casued the mainifold to start rusting.
-dave



tyrannix said:


> dave, was your mani cast or stainless?


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

ide like to see some pics of this painted shiz


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

there are pics on my photo page 
pictures 





limpert said:


> ide like to see some pics of this painted shiz


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

old motor.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

that looks good :thumbup:


----------

